# New B.S.A Mk.V



## leo healy (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi Lads

   This is the new acquisition ,very good condition ,original green paint under the black, early number ,just need to replace a few bits, front mud guard, saddle ,tyres,O and Repaint or Oil down ?.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi @leo healy 

You've probably seen this site, but just in case:









						1944 BSA Mk.V Military Roadster
					

1944 BSA Mk.V Military Roadster Frame No. T127667 24″ Frame 28″ Wheels Coaster Brake The best-known British military bicycle is the BSA Airborne Folding Bike, whose unique design captur…




					bsamuseum.wordpress.com
				




And a more general discussion from another site I haunt:






						Ww2 phillips mk. V  military infantry bicycle
					

Is this a Philips MK5 Infantry bike ? or just a civilian bike painted green ? what would be the distinguishing feature's if any ?



					hmvf.co.uk
				




These bikes were not dated on the frame, but the rack, which seems to be missing from yours. They do turn up on Ebay UK though.

As to cleaning or painting, really that's up to you. Bikes used by the military are often abused also, so the paint quality at the moment is not impossible for a bike still in service.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 25, 2020)

Beautiful bike! I'm a preservationist rather than a restorer at heart, and in this condition, I would try to clean to reveal the original green paint and "oily rag" it. Please share your progress!


----------



## leo healy (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi Lads


Thanks for your Input,
  I have removed the black paint which was easy enough,only to reveal why it was on there ,to hide how much green paint was missing ,its back to steel and green paint for now,few pics so ya can see for yourself.
   Im thinking of a complete respray, but i am going to leave it for now.


----------



## armybikes (Apr 30, 2021)

Great pics.  I have the same bike, which I found in Ireland.  The MkV stamp may indicate that yours is Irish as well.  I am not sure if the British Military marked their bikes in this manner.  The lighter green is also the typical of Irish military bikes from what I have seen on line.  The BSA museum is the best reference on these, though there is an old Militaria magazine with great info on British WW2 roadster bicycles.  --David


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 30, 2021)

The unrestored original paint MkV* featured in issue #212 of the French Militaria Magazine is shown in great detail on this page of a friend’s webpage



			MkV*


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 30, 2021)

johan willaert said:


> The unrestored original paint MkV* featured in issue #212 of the French Militaria Magazine is shown in great detail on this page of a friend’s webpage
> 
> 
> 
> MkV*




Johan,

The pictures posted on your friends webpage are absolutely spectacular.  Thank you so much for sharing them.

Regards, 
Andy


----------



## johan willaert (May 1, 2021)

You're welcome....

The ABL marking on the frame just indicates Post WW2 Belgian Army use....
A lot of the European based MkV came out of Belgium in the early 1990s

Here's mine, from the same batch, restored, Ser# 136102

Also want to ad, the date on the luggage rack is the rack's date, not necessarily the bicycle maufacturing date...


----------



## leo healy (May 2, 2021)

Hi Lads

   I hope everyone is keeping well, since i posted this i was unable to travel outside our county and 5km before that but managed to source a few bits over the phone ,"to be collected "as there is nothing like going to the source, out of the phone conversation it looks like i may have found another bsa not sure yet as to type,so that kind a sealed the fate of this mkv as for getting painted,  
   Now the paint color i have no idea as to the color just that i was given a nondescript pot a few years back to paint a bike i restored for a museum .


----------



## leo healy (May 2, 2021)

few more.


----------



## leo healy (May 5, 2021)

Hi
  Forgot to put this one in,New civil gas mask with box and string not always together ,


----------



## frankscycle (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi everybody, thank you for all the informations in this feed. Two weeks ago I got a bike from a friend and I think its a BSA Military bike, will say: only the fram, the front wheel and the rack is original. The handlebar, the Frontbracket and the rear wheel is german. The framenumber is T 124326. on the other side stands a „V“.
under the rest of black colour there are parts of red and parts of blue. Has anyone some ideas to this frame?
And there are holes in the lug of the downtube for the back rod brake system
Best regards
Frank
Please apologised my bad english!


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi Frank, @frankscycle 

And Welcome.

Your English is fine, no problem. (-:

I see you come from Osnabrück, which for many years had a British Army garrison (I once spent a couple of weeks there myself), sothe bike may have come from the base there at some time.

Yes, it is a BSA. The racks are often dated, although, of course, there is nothing to say it is the original rack for the bicycle. It will be a lot of work to fid the missing parts, but, with patience, it can be done, using Ebay, etc, and you might have some luck advertising for parts or complete bicycles where you live.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## frankscycle (Jun 26, 2021)

Dear Adrian @Mercian ,
Osnabrück had the biggest British Army garrison on the Continent I think 😊
Some parts I bought in the last week at laurasvintagecycles on ebay. Now I‘m surching two Westwood rims. On ebay you can buy new once, but chrome-plated and I don‘t think wether the colour withstands the rod brakes. Has anybody experiance in painting chrome-plated rims?
Best regards
Frank


----------

